# Plumbing in an Azkoyen az04/m



## cabi3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Anyone know how to convert the shown water inlet fitting to mains house water supply?

And if you dont know a converter, do you just know what thread type this inlet is??

TIA


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Where is the shown water inlet picture ?


----------



## cabi3 (Aug 29, 2017)

cabi3 said:


> Anyone know how to convert the shown water inlet fitting to mains house water supply?
> 
> And if you dont know a converter, do you just know what thread type this inlet is??
> 
> TIA


The photos i forgot!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The connection in the pic will be 3/8" bsp female.

To connect to a 3/4" "washing machine" service valve, you will need a 3/8male x 3/4female adaptor.

Few plumbers merchants stock 3/8 bsp stuff, so Ebay is your friend....

If you need to extend the braided hose using another braided hose, you will need a 3/8m x 3/8m bsp connector.

PS That's a big beast. The Azkoyen power load may be greater than "13amp plug-in" : If it's greater than 3.0kw you'll need to hard wire it into a 20amp feed.


----------



## cabi3 (Aug 29, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> The connection in the pic will be 3/8" bsp female.
> 
> To connect to a 3/4" "washing machine" service valve, you will need a 3/8male x 3/4female adaptor.
> 
> ...


Already wired into 30amp oven socket, paired down to single from 3 phase =)

Just got to get water to it. It has an internal pump but when the hose is in a bucket of water on test setting the machine gives error code " fall 8 " ive found nothing for any azkoyen error codes so im hoping its lack of water pressure which will rectify when on mains!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Or the other way....

a 3/8" male x 3/4" male adaptor and then just use a suitable length 3/4" washing machine hose onto a valve somewhere under the sink.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you use 3/4" "washing machine" hose, ensure you use food grade vending hose (usually white) to avoid tainting the water.

EBay is your friend....


----------

